

Justin.tv/TwitchTV hires the founder of IGN - justin
http://blog.twitch.tv/2011/10/19/welcome-jonathan-simpson-bint-to-twitchtv/

======
citricsquid
on a company blog that contains a company announcement they want distributed
to announce how great their company is they're running google ads? How
desperate for money are they? People actually do this?
<http://screensnapr.com/e/Osu5tL.png> <http://screensnapr.com/e/hmWFaV.png>

~~~
emmett
I think we just forgot to turn them off. Certainly we're not doing it for the
money :-)

~~~
SimHacker
Not for the money, just for the fame. It's very Web 2.0.

